# Datei- / Verzeichnis-Link zwischen mehreren gemounteten Laufwerken



## redneb (7. April 2010)

Hi,

ist es möglich einen Verzeichnislink von einem gemounteten Laufwerk A auf dem Laufwerk B zu erstellen?

Ich habe einen Webserver der zwei gemountete Laufwerke hat, um Datei/Verzeichnis Redundanzen zu vermeiden, möchte ich gerne von Laufwerk A Verzeichnisse auf das Laufwerk B verlinken,
ist das überhaupt möglich? Laut einem Kollegen kann man nur auf dem selben Laufwerk erstellen, das leuchtet mir auch ein, jedoch wollte ich, mangels Erfahrung mit Linux, besser
nochmal nachfragen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass dies über eine Art "Subdomain" bei der Adressierung realisierbar wäre, jedoch müsste dies ja auch das Dateisystem der Platten unterstützen (?).

Die Server Architektur würde sich auch noch ändern lassen, das z.B. der Webserver nur den Fileserver A mountet und der Fileserver A den Filserver B gemountet bekommt. 
Eine etwaige Softwarelösung ist auch noch installierbar.



Gruß
redneb


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. April 2010)

Es stellt kein Problem da Links über die Grenzen von Partitionen und Dateisystemen zu erstellen, da sich dieser Partitionen ja sowieso alle unter dem Root-Verzeichnis befinden. Schau dir einfach die man-page von ln dazu an (man ln) speziell den Parameter -s, der symbolische Links erstellt. Denn im Gegensatz zu hardlinks muss das Ziel nicht zwingen existieren und das Laufwerk muss nicht ständig gemountet sein.


----------



## redneb (7. April 2010)

Okey, dankeschön. Das macht mir Hoffnung das ich mir eine Menge  Arbeit sparen kann.


----------

